# Dippity Pig Syndrome



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Do other pigs (other than Pot Bellied pigs) get this syndrome?
Anyone ever have it?

Carol K


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Had to look this up since I'm not familiar with it. I've raised farm hogs and now Potbellies. Haven't seen it and don't know any pig folks who have.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I just did a search and the only things I'm coming up with is from a Potbellied site:
http://www.cppa4pigs.org/Dippity_Pig_Syndrome.html

and a YouTube vid: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVfwN5e_NdU[/ame]

Poor Diamond!

Do you think you're having issues with Dippity?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

The only reference to Erythema Multiforme I can find relates to humans. On the other hand Erysipelas is a common bacterial problem found in pigs (and humans), shows similar symptoms, occurs mainly in young pigs, and depending on the form, will show lesions or reddish skin blotches, lameness and in some cases, the animals are clearly very sick. It is thought that it is related to stress factors. Four clinical forms exist.

It can be treated with penicillan and long term control is by vaccination.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I found a write up from a guy at Cal Davis, but all I have read say mini pig or Pot Bellied pig.
Everything was fine yesterday until about 5.30, I heard a pig squeal and thought she had hit the fence, but then the squealing persisted, I ran from the house as I my first thought was she was stuck in the fence and was getting shocked all the time. I saw all 3 of them just standing there and was a little bemused as nothing looked out of order. Right in front of me, 1 of the pigs squealed ran real fast and then dragged her rear legs behind her, she kept going round and round, she looked scared I was just dumbfounded as to what it was. The next minute she was normal, but looked scared, this just kept going for several hours on and off. She did not eat last night, she lay quietly in her shelter and I stayed with her until it got dark. I was almost scared to look out this morning, I could see 3 pigs laying there and there seemed to be movement from all 3, well ear twitches so I was relieved.
I took food into the pen and all 3 got up and ate, I was waiting for the squeals but nothing, talk about relieved! I'm on watch today and if anything changes will let you know.
Last night all I could think of doing was googling the symptoms and asking here. Funny thing was there is one question asked on here a while back, same symptoms etc. but if there is any pot belly in them, it doesn't show, but who knows. I was told by the breeder they were half Yorkshire and half Tam., they look like Yorks, mainly all white. My pig does not (as yet) have any lesions. In hindsight I wish I had thought to pull out my phone and video it, but I was so shocked I never thought.

Carol


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully it was only a persistent horsefly. Keep us posted.


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

They don't have a sunburn do they? My three 60lb gilts gave me a scare a few weeks ago. They would walk/run around fine one minute and then they would occasionally droop their backs and a few times I caught them squealing and drag their hind legs for a few seconds and then they would be fine again. I thought for sure something was seriously wrong with them.. come to find out they just had a sunburn. I sprayed them with a $5.00 can of SPF 50 on their backs for a few days when it was really hot and sunny, now they are in a shadier pasture and no problems since.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Happymainepigs - did you use the same sunscreen meant for humans or was it a special one for pigs? Just taking a stab at it, but would assume the human version would be ok for the pigs.


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

I used the stuff they make for us. I don't know if they make one just for pigs? : )


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Well they have a wallow and are generally coated in mud, they could have gotten too much sun, but it was just the most awful thing to witness, never seen anything like it before, and hope to never again. 
They generally spend time between the wallow and their hut, it's 3 sided and dirt floor so there is always shade in there.
I have seen pigs react to sun the way you describe, their back kind of dips and their rear legs get wobbly (anyone know why sunburn makes them act this way?), but this was so much worse than that.

I was just in there, and you wouldn't know anything was wrong last night, but I'm watching closely.

Carol


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Carol K said:


> I have seen pigs react to sun the way you describe, their back kind of dips and their rear legs get wobbly (anyone know why sunburn makes them act this way?


I think it's because they feel the pain and think something is on them and they're flinching away from it. When mine did it, they also seemed to turn their head slightly like they were looking for whatever it was.


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

When mine were sunburned I had a hard time believing that's what it could be. It was horrible to see one of them drag their legs behind her. My husband and I both witnessed it and I thought for sure I would come out in the morning to one or more dead pigs. I was convinced it was some terrible disease. My pigs had plenty of mud, water too in a shallow pond and shade, but i saw that when they flop around in the mud they never seam to get any on their spine area which was where they were getting burned. They had shade but chose to lay around in the sun.. I have no idea why they react this way to sunburn, but I will never forget it. I noticed that the one of my gilts with a black butt was showing the weakness in her front legs instead of her rear like the other two, so then I knew it was something to do with the white skin. Anyway after much research and exposing myself to many nasty photos of horrible pig diseases and symptoms online I finally figured out it was just sunburn, what a relief. After a while their skin on their backs gets tougher and it's no longer an issue, I guess thats why my older pigs haven't had the problem(although one of older sows got a nasty burn on the back of her head/ears when we moved them to a sunny pasture early this spring). I will keep the SPF 50 spray onhand for my white pigs because I never want to see this again. I hope this is all that is wrong with your pigs.... Good luck, please let us know if you find that it is something else


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Well the pig is fine, there have been no other symptoms. Like some have said the scream and the hind leg dragging makes you think the pig will be dead the next day, but she is now fine. Thank you all for your ideas it was a help to read other had had the same symptoms and that their pigs had recovered. 

Carol K


----------

